

A music synth in 140 bytes of JavaScript - wilhelm
http://www.p01.org/releases/140bytes_music_softSynth/

======
apaprocki
Hmm I'm kind of surprised browsers actually load WAV data with that mangled
header. Audio 'quirks' mode? Just because something _could_ work without the
header doesn't mean it should (or at least not advertised as a standard
format). I wonder if there are fuzzing opportunities in that part of the
browser code..

~~~
kinetik
There are only two things wrong with the header: the RIFF chunk size is
invalid, and the data chunk size is invalid.

------
Mithrandir
That song sounds so familiar... ;)

------
inportb
I love this tune. Let's make a multiplayer game out of it :D

